# kids mountain bike recommendation



## gene22 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello,

I am trying to find mountain bikes for my 6 and 7 year old. I would like to get them something that they can learn how to shift gears. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Sure...*

Trek, Specialized, Gary Fisher, and others all make MTB's for kids in 20" to 24" wheeled models. Usually the 20 inchers will only have a derailleur in the rear with between 5 and 6 speeds and a single front chain ring to keep things simple for starters for younger kids, rim brakes, and some will even have short travel suspension forks. The 24" models usually have both front and rear derailleurs, 6 speed rear, and a tripple ring in the front, rim brakes, and suspension forks. Components aren't going to be on par with an adult MTB of course, and they are a bit on the heavy side for what they are. But they're a great starter tool. They aren't designed to perform like an adult mtb but be more of a teaching tool. Take a look at the manufacturers websites, each has a "kids" section. Any manufacturer that produces kids mtb's will have them listed. :thumbsup: At the price range that these come in at there really isn't one that's "better" than the other. The most important thing is going to be, does the bike fit reasonably well, and do the kids like it.

Good Dirt


----------



## drtmonkey (Feb 2, 2008)

IronHorse. Cheap yet reliable bikes of all sizes.


----------



## Inchigh (Nov 20, 2007)

been looking at getting my son a mtb, and this range ticked all the right boxes, especially the shred 2-0.........click on the kids section.

http://www.konaworld.com/08_bikes.htm

Inchy


----------



## redrook (May 16, 2008)

I'd agree with the shred 2-0 or 2-4. Really sturdy and teaches them to control a mountain bike cockpit with confidence. My mates 10 year old has a 2-4. I think itdefinately has front and rear.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Haro makes a nice kids bike as well. If Ibex had any in stock I'd also suggest one of their kids bikes.


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

My wife and I are strongly considering this bike for our 6 1/2 yr old: http://scottusa.com/us_en/product/1844/11741/scale_jr_20

He's been racing BMX and riding long distances (15-20 mi) on and off-road for a couple of years now, thus we want to get him a bike that he can ride for a couple of years before his size and skill exceed its capabilites. I like this particular bike because of its wide range of gears (12-speed vs. 6-speed) and the larger 34x42 crankset.


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

I got my daughter this Trek MTB - http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/kids/ages_6_9/mt60/

it's a go as you grow type bike, meaning you can adjust it to fit as your child grows. You may want to check it out.


----------



## LNA07 (Sep 16, 2007)

frame sizing ( top tube , seat tube , wheel base ) was my first priority when I first had my two girl on mountain bike . Novara ( REI house brand ) 24 " Dirt rider 15 speed was a perfect fit for my girls . I upgraded most components which make it a more pleasure ride for the little one . No. 1 is the seat , adult seat will not work for kids . I install a 7 speed freewheel with the highest gear of 34 for climbing . I use Sram mrx twist shifter because it fits there hand better . Front derailer is a 2 speed . A very light set of tires finish up the 25 pound bike . I also have them ride / race BMX . 5 years later I come to a conclusion that they love the downhill part of the trail . They only use the easiest gear , maybe 2 or 3 of the 14 speed . BMX racing was there choice . In conclusion , I did one thing right . I let them enjoy the ride at there own pace .


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My little guy is four. I cannot WAIT to get him on a mountain bike. My wife just bought him a Schwinn Gremlin that weighs more than my 29er. Women have no idea what's cool.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

NO...NO...NO>>>>!!!!!!!!


I strongly recomend you get them into racing BMX bikes, let them learn and chop there skills on mini, expert, and JR size bike first (they are super light to, under 18lbs most of them), and let them get the hang of it first, and after they get a bit older like 10-12 then get them a Mt. bike...besides, 99% of 20-24' inch mountin bikes are junk anyway, I wouldnt buy my kid anything thats on the market, its crap.


----------



## Lifespeed (Nov 14, 2006)

jeffgothro said:


> NO...NO...NO>>>>!!!!!!!!
> I strongly recomend you get them into racing BMX bikes, let them learn and chop there skills on mini, expert, and JR size bike first (they are super light to, under 18lbs most of them), and let them get the hang of it first, and after they get a bit older like 10-12 then get them a Mt. bike...besides, 99% of 20-24' inch mountin bikes are junk anyway, I wouldnt buy my kid anything thats on the market, its crap.


All well and good, except they can't climb hills without gears. I agree it is good to learn on a BMX bike. But after that, you need gears (and *real* brakes !!!)


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

I have to say that gears make the difference in getting my 7 yr old out around town. We live uphill, downtown is downhill, he would be pushing the bike back up if he didn't have his bottom gear to drop into. Now whether he needs any gears above that is another question, mostly, actually, he doesn't, so there's no reason for him not to have a SS bike w/ one usable gear. Live and learn...

ps-> but he really likes having gears, need them or not, and despite the mechanical complexity hassle they add to his bike. He doesn't see it that way though. Cool is as cool does.


----------



## LNA07 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Kids bike*

Pro BMX racer is the king of snap . They could also be very smooth and flowy . What I'm saying is , Adam Craig does some of his practice on BMX track , Lee McCormack ( Leeslikesbikes.com , he also co-wrote with Brian Lopes "Mastering mountain bike skill" book ) ride and race both his Mnt. bike and Bmx on local Bmx track here . His up and coming book is also about Bmx racing . Members of the local Mnt. bike teams also sharpen their skill at our local Bmx track . Both of my kids and I had improve our bike handling skill and power since we started racing Bmx . We still ride cross country once or twice a week . They had also learned to utilized every gears their bike had . Their interest in biking has expanded to include 4x , freeride , downhill and dirt jumping . It has become one of our family favorite sports , we also cross country and downhill sking . Let them explore their potential and learn all the skills needed to handle a bike then they will enjoy the ride .


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hm, this thread is kind of interesting since I have a boy turning 6 in Feb. He has a little 16" bike we got for free. So looking to upgrade for his b-day.

On our rides together, my boy has the toughest time on uphills. I know I should just let him get stronger. But there are limits and he gets really discouraged that he has to get off his bike and walk up. Even when he's standing on the pedals, he has no forward mo.

Otherwise, just looking for larger wheels and better brakes.


----------



## Lifespeed (Nov 14, 2006)

traffic002 said:


> Hm, this thread is kind of interesting since I have a boy turning 6 in Feb. He has a little 16" bike we got for free. So looking to upgrade for his b-day.
> 
> On our rides together, my boy has the toughest time on uphills. I know I should just let him get stronger. But there are limits and he gets really discouraged that he has to get off his bike and walk up. Even when he's standing on the pedals, he has no forward mo.
> 
> Otherwise, just looking for larger wheels and better brakes.


I can't say enough about hydraulic brakes (Magura rim OR disc) for little kids. Their hands just don't have enough strength to navigate steep downhills. My son is 7-1/2 years, and he is discouraged by too-steep hills also. His new (used) Kona Shred 2-4 (24") MTB arrives tomorrow. I bought a pair of Hayes El Camino hydraulic discs on sale for $130 for the set.

I think we'll be going uphill soon


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Squash said:


> Trek, Specialized, Gary Fisher, and others all make MTB's for kids in 20" to 24" wheeled models. Usually the 20 inchers will only have a derailleur in the rear with between 5 and 6 speeds and a single front chain ring to keep things simple for starters for younger kids, rim brakes, and some will even have short travel suspension forks. The 24" models usually have both front and rear derailleurs, 6 speed rear, and a tripple ring in the front, rim brakes, and suspension forks. Components aren't going to be on par with an adult MTB of course, and they are a bit on the heavy side for what they are. But they're a great starter tool. They aren't designed to perform like an adult mtb but be more of a teaching tool. Take a look at the manufacturers websites, each has a "kids" section. Any manufacturer that produces kids mtb's will have them listed. :thumbsup: At the price range that these come in at there really isn't one that's "better" than the other. The most important thing is going to be, does the bike fit reasonably well, and do the kids like it.
> 
> Good Dirt


Well said, the thing to remember, they will grow out of any bike you buy within a year of more so don't spend a fortune but don't wait for them to grow up. Get them going as soon
as they can ride.

The only thing I would like to add is the fact that you should get off and push your bike
along with your young one if they can't make the hill. They want to impress you so you
should make climbing the hill appear nearly as tough for you as it is for them. Ride with
them, enjoy the woods, stop and look at all the cool stuff you find along the trail and 
make it as enjoyable as you can and they'll fall for it like you did. Take snacks along on
your rides and if you come across a particular spot on the trail that they like, spend some
time there. Even if it is a boring little hump in the trail to you, they may think its a big
jump. A camera is a great way to keep them going as well. They love it when you get
lots of pictures of them in the spots on the trails they love.

It's all good stuff. Just give up some of your riding (short, easier rides) so you can
spend valuable time with your young riding partner. It's not all about the bike they 
start on. Before you know it he or she will be into an adult sized bike waiting for you 
at the top of the next hill. Believe me, I know this well! And it's all good. Gotta love 
this passion we call mountian biking...........:thumbsup:

ODN


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

outdoornut said:


> Well said, the thing to remember, they will grow out of any bike you buy within a year of more so don't spend a fortune but don't wait for them to grow up. Get them going as soon
> as they can ride.
> 
> The only thing I would like to add is the fact that you should get off and push your bike
> ...


Some really good thoughts here. I'll have to figure out how to walk my bike up the hill with my daughter on the bike seat and not fall over on my road pedals. Heh, I think I need some nobbies for my road bike.


----------



## BKB (Sep 1, 2006)

My son just got his 24" kid rock 11" frame with v brakes. He has 2 rides so far and went down some real steep stuff and handled it incredibally well and did awesome on some of the grinds. I was impressed but then again dad's always impressed when it's your own.


----------



## Serotta b1kr (Oct 8, 2008)

I have two boys, 7 and 9 years old. Both are riding 20" bikes and will be on those bikes for a a few years. 

My approach was to buy each a cheapo mtn bike from either Target or Toys R Us to start. Once I found that they really liked mth biking, I would then give away the cheapo bike to a friend and then go and find a quality used mtn bike from either Play it Again sports, Craigslist or Ebay. The quality bikes, i.e. Trek, Kona, and those mentioned in this thread are definately better than the cheapo (Vertical) that I bought from Target. The good news was that my boys beat the heck out of the Target bike and I really didn't care, as it was all of $100.

All of the mtn bikes had 6 or 7 gears in the rear only, and had front and rear suspension. Fit can be an issue, depending on the size of your kids. My kids are average sized, so the 20" bikes are pretty big at first, but they grow into them.

Good luck.


----------



## ijhutch (Sep 20, 2004)

Serotta b1kr said:


> I have two boys, 7 and 9 years old. Both are riding 20" bikes and will be on those bikes for a a few years.
> 
> My approach was to buy each a cheapo mtn bike from either Target or Toys R Us to start. Once I found that they really liked mth biking, I would then give away the cheapo bike to a friend and then go and find a quality used mtn bike from either Play it Again sports, Craigslist or Ebay. The quality bikes, i.e. Trek, Kona, and those mentioned in this thread are definately better than the cheapo (Vertical) that I bought from Target. The good news was that my boys beat the heck out of the Target bike and I really didn't care, as it was all of $100.
> 
> ...


What he said!

My kids are now 11 and 10 and outgrew their 20" MTBs. One had a $120 Toys R Us 6 speed, the other an REI/K2 6 speed (both twisties). They are now on a used Specialized Rockhopper (CraigsList) and new Trek 820 (26" wheels and triggers for both). The Rockhopper is a better bike for sure.

Hope that helps.

* ijhutch *


----------



## DesertDoc (Jan 19, 2008)

*Size and Weight Matter*

I have four sons and have the advantage of being able ot buy nicer bikes that are size specific knowing they will be used by several kids. We started each of them on a kids model, then up to a 16" with rear derailer and 5 gears to enable learning.

By 8-9 years old they were able to handle 20" rigs with ease. My favorite model to date has been the Fuji Dynamite. Light, easy to handle and fast.

I think the key for any parent is to try quite a few and spend what you think you need to for good quality machines without breaking the bank. They can always buy igher performance models as they grow into adult sized bodies, but the skills they learn at the younger ages are crucial to lifelong love of riding. Good luck if you haven't decided already.


----------



## BeatAFool (Jan 14, 2008)

I want my sons to have bikes that they enjoy riding. Bikes that they want to take care of. My 7yo rides a Intense mini on the singletrack and the BMX track. It's light, singlespeed and rigid. And worth every penny of the $300 spent. He takes great care of it. Never throws it down, doesn't leave it out in the rain, he even washes it when I wash my bikes. When we go mtbing I try and choose trails he'll enjoy and be able to ride most of it. Although he's shown no fear for the more techy sections and will take advice on how to clear some sections. What he can't climb up, he runs up. The headangle is a little steep but he's adapted to it fairly well. It didn't come with a front brake but I'm gonna braze some canti bosses on. The 5yo will get this bike in a few months and the 7yo will be on a real mtb.

I'm in the process of building a 24" frame and fork now. Rigid fork, 5 or 6 speeds, single chainring, short cranks, rim brakes. 

HA 68*
SA 72*
TT 20"
CS 16"

We'll see how it goes from there............


----------



## racergurl (Apr 19, 2004)

My 8 year old daughter loves her Scott Scale 20!! 

Cost about 500 bucks Canadian but I wanted her to have a bike that shifts awesome and the front shock is sweet. 

The Trek we bought her the year before well, let's just say that the front shock was horrible and the shifting was too hard for her to do. A pain in the butt for sure and she got so frustrated with it that we would always end up cutting our rides short.


----------



## Orangesicle (Feb 19, 2009)

Specialized makes a solid bike. But the next bike is that 20" Kona.
Disc brakes for little hands and gears are next for this 5 year old.

BTW, he learned on a LikeBike, no pedals... Moved to training wheels for about 1 ride and then freewheelin' from then on. My 3 year old just did the the same transfer. "Don't help me daddy!!!" I'll do it myself!"

And BMX bikes have just massively long top tubes. Tough for the little guys to trail ride with. And no disc brake option.


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

I've got my 5 year old on a Haro Mini BMX. It's pretty sweet (lightweight, good size), but has a couple of drawbacks. The gears I can live without. It only has a rear brake and the tires are skinny with little tread. Its no problem most of the time, but on downhills, the rear locks up easily and puts him out of control. He falls a lot on tight corners. On the plus, he will develop better braking skills? I don't think there is enough clearance for a wider tire and the front forks have no options for brakes. 

My feelings are that it is great for now and we will get a proper mtn bike later. He is learning some great skills on the BMX track that I think will serve him well later.


----------



## Skinner29er (Apr 12, 2009)

This is what I did. My son has a BMX bike (a cheap Schwinn) but loves to ride with me on the trails. I had recently broken my frame on a 26er. I bought a whole new bike so I had all these parts.
I bought a 14 frame for $89. and placed all my old parts on it. My son now has a very well equipped 26er.
He is 7. I thought long and hard about this and based on advice from others decided to skip over the 24 inch size and get him going on a 26er.
He is one happy 7 YO. I finished the bike last night (I still need a cable for the RD) It will be set up like a 1 x 9.
Here is what it looks like....too big...yes...but he will grow into it nicely.
I used upright handlebars that were curved back and a very short stem.
he now has a bike he can ride till he is about 10-11


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice!

I have my wife's 13" Rockhopper. Just got a new replacement frame since her 13y/o had a crack in it.

I plan to build up that frame for my son to ride when it's time. So he'll go from a 20" mini bmx to a 26" mtn bike when it's time.


----------



## Blind Dog (Oct 25, 2005)

How tall is your son in the pic? Inseam? That's a great idea as I'm eyeing a 24" bike for my 9 year old, but if he can hold out just a bit longer and go 26" it would make much more sense.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

We bought our son a 24" Specialized hardtail, the HotRock FS, and he loves it. It weighs less than a singlespeed BMX bike with fat tires, has stainless spokes, aluminum seatpost and a fork that works at his weight (about 55lb, now.). 

His next bike will be a 13"-framed 26" mtb HT already in use as a spare bike by his mom.


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

My kids have been riding Scott Scale Juniors for years and love them, they are light and have really good components for the price. 
My daughter has grown to be a great rider on her Scott, if she had a heavier bike I am not sure that would be the case.


----------



## Skinner29er (Apr 12, 2009)

Blind Dog, My son is 4' 3". His inseam is about 23 inces....not sure if I measure the inseam right but I'm close. he is using my original cranks. Did not buy shorter ones.. the picture was taken the day of my first post....
he is really doing well with the bike. he tears it up. makes me feel like I better get him a full face helmet. he gets over stuff now he could never do before....laughs the whole time. Completely fearless......


----------



## jkkfam89 (Jan 2, 2007)

My kids are starting with the diamondback (20") tessa for daughter and cobra for son. They have 40mm front travel. They shift well and are great beginners.


----------



## wrenchturner (Oct 18, 2006)

i was at the LBS the other day and my son has his eye on the 13" rockhopper. it was stickered at $299. i felt it was a fair price.


----------



## AzSuperman (May 2, 2009)

My son is 14 and wanted to get started so I looked on craigs list and found a nice Gary Fisher Opie for 200 bucks. Not the greatest components but its a pretty solid bike he can grow with. Kids grow so fast it doesnt make sense to me to buy a new bike when you can find alot of good quality bikes on craigs list, ebay etc for alot cheaper.


----------



## Zamboni001 (Jun 12, 2009)

My 12 year old is really enjoying the RockHopper he got mid june for his bday. Its a good solid bike wrenchturner, we paid a lot more than $300 and feel its good value.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

My oldest son is 10 now.

He started on a cheap 16" department store BMX with a coaster brake. This thing weighs a ton and was not workable for any off road riding. 

We got him a 24" Specialized Hot rock when he was 7. Full set of gears, front shock, and V brakes. This is a real mtn bike and is capable of riding real trails. He immediately was able to do 8-10 mile rides. I bought this new for 400.00. Well worth the money but you could easily get a used one at a discount as kids out grow this size fairly quickly.

He is now 10 and on a 26er with a small 14" frame. I got a used entry level giant with trigger shifters and disc brakes. I then swapped out the cheap fork with a used SID and replaced the stock wheels with some tubeless Mavic I had. The SID is the key here. Kids are just not heavy enough for forks made for adults. Only air forks can be tuned for the kids weights. Also the super light fork makes lifting the front end way easier. He now does some decent 10-15 mile rides. He climbs like a goat. He's a bit cautious on the descents but as long as he's having fun it's all good!

I have 2 younger kids so I don't mind spending a bit more on kids bikes cause we get to hand them down the line.


----------



## Harrier (May 5, 2008)

My son had a 20" Marin (Hidden Canyon?) that was just great. You do need gears if you are going "Mountain" biking, meaning up a grade. My 7 year old can climb most of Mt Tam on the Marin. I swapped in a triple and replaced the front derailleur after a while to give him a bit more range.

My big gripe with the kids Mt bikes is the shifters. Grip shifters just suck. There is no torque arm, and the kids have a really hard time shifting a front derailleur with grips. Once I swapped in some triggers, he was over the moon.

I just bought him a 24" Ibex 440, which has discs and triggers. His two best friends have Hot Rocks (Specialized) and really hate them. They are quite good bikers and the components are really rotten, especially the front derailleur.

From what I have researched, the Ibex is the acceptable minimum of a real bike, the Scott 24" (at $900) is probably the best, but ridiculously expensive. I would do the Marin 24" in a heartbeat.


----------



## baboonboy (Jul 30, 2009)

*9yr old - decided for a 13" frame & 26" wheel, rather than a 24" wheel*

I just bought a 26" wheel Motobecane HT400 with a 13" frame for my 9 yr old. I was concerned aboput the size (versus a 24" GT Stomper) - but the 26" wheeled bike was an excellent choice.

I bought the GT Stomper for my 8 year old who is too small for a 26" wheeled bike.

The Motobecane HT400 was the perfect choice for my 9yr old who is probably about 4' 9". It was a much better value than the GT Stomper which is about the same price (~$300)

When he rides it he looks like he is riding a 29er - but the ergos are great for him.


----------



## gateCrasher (Dec 23, 2006)

outdoornut said:


> Well said, the thing to remember, they will grow out of any bike you buy within a year of more so don't spend a fortune but don't wait for them to grow up. Get them going as soon
> as they can ride.
> 
> The only thing I would like to add is the fact that you should get off and push your bike
> ...


Damn, this is a beautiful post! It's getting dusty around here, I think I have something in my eye.

/g


----------



## sluggo69 (Sep 14, 2009)

*kids bike*

i bought my 5 yr old son a raleigh rowdy for around 250 otd. he absolutely loves it . id forget about front suspension forks on 20 inch bikes, 99% are total junk.


----------



## flipwils11 (Feb 9, 2012)

Glad I found this thread, lots of good reading as I consider options for my son who will soon graduate from his Trek Jet 16 to a 20" <insert bike here>.

Yes, because this forum requires new users to post 5 times before starting a thread or doing other actions (there's a laundry list of dumb requirements and hoops to jump through) I'm looking for some threads to respond to and bump to prove I'm not a deadbeat spammer or whatever this forum is trying to protect against.


----------



## Mako74 (Feb 13, 2012)

sluggo69 said:


> i bought my 5 yr old son a raleigh rowdy for around 250 otd. he absolutely loves it . id forget about front suspension forks on 20 inch bikes, 99% are total junk.


What about the remaining 1%?

I'd be greatfull if I could find a good 20" non-elastomere (we ride during winter too) for my son.

Any ideas?


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

Mako,

White Brothers makes a decent 20" fork designed for recumbent bikes...but you won't like the price.

My kids bikes use the cheap forks with softer springs. They are not great, but still better than rigid in my opinion. I keep them clean and throw grease in there once and a while and they do the job. Be sure to test before you buy. I have seen some in the shop that are absolutely terrible.


----------



## Puffy Tacos (Sep 1, 2010)

FWIW - We started our 8yo son on a Spesh Hotrock 24" when he was 6. Dropped the seatpost all the way down, but it still fits him to this day. We tried other brands but settled on the Hotrock because the swoopy frame geometry allows for great standover and lower center of balance. Good gear range (think it's a 1x6) for his size. Great component specs too. In the past year, I've upgraded the saddle, stem, grips, and risers. It'll fit him for another year, then we'll move on to a small frame 26er.


----------



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

i have the same bike for my 6 almost 7 year old. Its light, the fork shock actually works ---the gears get him up hills and now its fun to ride with him - he can do about 10 miles with climbs on single and double tracks. He loves going down but also does great going up. And this bike is NOT crap like lots of others in the same class



racergurl said:


> My 8 year old daughter loves her Scott Scale 20!!
> 
> Cost about 500 bucks Canadian but I wanted her to have a bike that shifts awesome and the front shock is sweet.
> 
> The Trek we bought her the year before well, let's just say that the front shock was horrible and the shifting was too hard for her to do. A pain in the butt for sure and she got so frustrated with it that we would always end up cutting our rides short.


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

I am amazed that this forum does not SCREAM Islabikes. There really is not any other choice for anyone looking to purchase a mountain bike for their kids. EVERY mainstream manufacturers bike is flawed in some way by mass production purchasing meaning their parts are shared with adult bikes. Look at cranks. Cranks should be 1 /10th the child's height . A bike like the scott scale for example while brilliant in most aspects and super light has adult length cranks. Most mainstream manufacturers bikes are not light enough for a child. How can you expect your child to climb that hill on a 30lb bike when you are on a 25lb bike !? Don't take my word for it google! Look at the reviews of the lslabikes there is a good review of kids bikes on Bikes, Bike Reviews, Cycling Routes, Race News - BikeRadar they review the creig26 against the Scott scale rc junior for example.
The great thing about Islabikes I they hold their value second hand. On eBay they sell for 2/3rds of the brand new price and islabikes has a buy back scheme too. So as a long term investment they are actually cheaper than the mainstream brands too.
B
I just bought my 6 year old a Beinn 20 large and my 9 year old will be getting a Craig 26 this year. The confidence boost for them riding a well handling,properly child specced bike, lightweight bike could be the ticket to them really getting hooked on mountain biking.


----------

